# Programa z80 barrido de displays



## Urcads (Oct 12, 2011)

Hola amigos del foro, tengo algunas dudas al programar en assembler con las instrucciones del z80, el programa que estoy intentando hacer es uno que muestre un mensaje en 8 displays 7 segmentos pero que los mismos comiencen apagados completamente, después la primera letra de la primera palabra debe aparecer en el display 0 (siendo el orden: D7...D0), después de 1 segundo se recorra al display 1 dejando que la proxima letra de la palabra ocupe el display 0; el barrido debe ser de 2 milisegundos pero es aqui donde tngo el problema porque no se como hacer esta parte del barrido de 2 MILISEGUNDOS!!! y creo debo hacerlo con las instrucciones LD,JP NZ, y DEC (no estoy seguro)... podrían ayudarme xfavor


----------



## krit (Oct 13, 2011)

No entiendo bien lo que pretendes:¿Por que no pones el esquema del cicuito y el programa que tengas hecho?


----------



## Urcads (Oct 13, 2011)

lo que llevo de programa es esto:



```
;
					 ;
					 ;
					 ;PRACTICA 4: SISTEMA MINIMO PARTE 2.
					 ;	           (MANEJO DE DISPLAYS 7 SEGMENTOS CON TECNICA TDM).
					 ;
					 ;GRUPO: 		EQUIPO:
					 ;
					 ;INTEGRANTES:
					 ;
					 ;
					 ;
					 ;
					 ;
					 ;COMENTARIO: ESTE PROGRAMA MANEJA 8 DISPLAYS DE  SEGMENTOS
					 ;				  QUE MOSTRARAN UN MENSAJE COMPUESTO POR 9 PALABRAS.
					 ;            SE INICIA CON TODOS LOS DISPLAYS APAGADOS Y DESPUES
					 ;            DE UN SEGUNDO, SE MOSTRARA LA PRIMERA LETRA DE LA
					 ;				  PRIMERA PALABRA, SE RECORRERA CADA SEGUNDO Y SE
					 ;				  MOSTRARAN LAS DEMAS, ESTO SE HARA EN UN TIEMPO DE
					 ;				  DOS MILISEGUNDOS A LO CUAL NO PODREMOS PERCIBIR
					 ;				  ESTE CAMBIO TAN RAPIDO, ES DECIR, HAREMOS UN
					 ;				  BARRIDO DE DISPLAY. ESTO SE REPETIRA HASTA HABER
					 ;				  MOSTRADO EL MENSAJE COMPLETO.
					 ;



					 .ORG 0000H; DIRECCION DE INICIO DEL PROGRAMA.

					 LD A,00H; CARGA UN 0 AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; REESTABLECE AL REGISTRO QUE CONTROLA LOS DISPLAYS(PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS).
BARRE_DISPLAY:	 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; REESTABLECE AL REGISTRO QUE CONTROLA LOS DIGITOS(PUERTO DE DIGITOS).

					 ;*******************************
					 ;*                             *
					 ;*         "InStItut"          *
					 ;*                             *
					 ;*******************************

					 LD A,06H; CARGA LA CTE. I EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD A,0FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA I EN EL DISPLAY O.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP3:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP2:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP1:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP1; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP1.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP2; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP2.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP3; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP3.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA I UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,54H; CARGA LA CTE. n EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA n EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP6:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP5:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP4:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP4; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP4.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP5; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP5.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP6; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP6.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA n UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,6DH; CARGA LA CTE. S EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA S EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP9:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP8:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP7:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP7; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP7.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP8; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP8.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP9; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP9.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA S UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,78H; CARGA LA CTE. t EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA t EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP12:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP11:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP10:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP10; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP10.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP11; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP11.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP12; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP12.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA t UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,06H; CARGA LA CTE. I EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA I EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP15:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP14:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP13:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP13; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP13.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP14; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP14.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP15; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP15.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA I UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,78H; CARGA LA CTE. t EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA t EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP18:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP17:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP16:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP13; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP16.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP14; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP17.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP15; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP18.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA t UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,1CH; CARGA LA CTE. u EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA u EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP21:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP20:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP19:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP19; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP19.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP20; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP20.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP21; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP21.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA u UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,78H; CARGA LA CTE. t EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA t EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP24:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP23:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP22:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP22; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP22.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP23; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP23.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP24; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP24.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA I UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,00H; CARGA UN 0 AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA UN ESPACIO EN BLANCO EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,O2H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP27:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP26:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP25:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP25; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP25.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP26; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP26.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP27; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP27.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE EL ESPACIO UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 ;*******************************
					 ;*                             *
					 ;*         "PoLItECn"          *
					 ;*                             *
					 ;*******************************

					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,73H; CARGA LA CTE. P EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA P EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP30:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP29:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP28:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP28; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP28.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP29; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP29.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP30; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP30.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA P UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,5CH; CARGA LA CTE. o EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA o EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP33:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP32:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP31:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP31; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP31.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP32; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP32.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP33; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP33.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA o UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,38H; CARGA LA CTE. L EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA L EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP36:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP35:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP34:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP34; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP34.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP35; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP35.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP36; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP36.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA L UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,06H; CARGA LA CTE. I EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA I EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP39:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP38:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP37:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP37; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP37.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP38; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP38.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP39; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP39.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA I UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,78H; CARGA LA CTE. t EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA t EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP42:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP41:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP40:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP40; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP40.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP41; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP41.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP42; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP42.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA t UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,79H; CARGA LA CTE. E EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA E EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP45:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP44:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP43:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP43; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP43.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP44; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP44.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP45; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP45.
					 SHL A,1; RECORRE LA E UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,39H; CARGA LA CTE. C EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA C EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP48:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP47:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP46:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP46; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP46.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP47; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP47.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP48; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP48.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA C UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,54H; CARGA LA CTE. n EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA n EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP51:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP50:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP49:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP49; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP49.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP50; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP50.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP51; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP51.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA n UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


                LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,00H; CARGA UN 0 AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA UN ESPACIO EN BLANCO EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,O2H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP54:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP53:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP52:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP52; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP52.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP53; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP53.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP54; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP54.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE EL ESPACIO UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.



					 ;*******************************
					 ;*                             *
					 ;*         "nACIonAL"          *
					 ;*                             *
					 ;*******************************

					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,54H; CARGA LA CTE. n EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA n EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP57:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP56:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP55:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP55; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP55.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP56; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP56.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP57; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP57.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA n UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,77H; CARGA LA CTE. A EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA A EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP60:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP59:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP58:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP58; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP58.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP59; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP59.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP60; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP60.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA A UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,39H; CARGA LA CTE. C EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA C EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP63:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP62:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP61:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP61; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP61.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP62; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP62.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP63; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP63.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA C UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,06H; CARGA LA CTE. I EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA I EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP66:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP65:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP64:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP64; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP64.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP65; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP65.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP66; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP66.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA I UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,5CH; CARGA LA CTE. o EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA o EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP69:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP68:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP67:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP67; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP67.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP68; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP68.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP69; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP69.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA o UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,54H; CARGA LA CTE. n EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA n EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP72:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP71:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP70:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP70; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP70.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP71; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP71.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP72; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP72.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA n UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,77H; CARGA LA CTE. A EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA A EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP75:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP74:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP73:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP73; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP73.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP74; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP74.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP75; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP75.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA A UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,38H; CARGA LA CTE. L EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA L EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP78:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP77:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP76:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP76; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP76.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP77; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP77.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP78; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP78.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA L UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


                LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,00H; CARGA UN 0 AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA UN ESPACIO EN BLANCO EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,O2H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP81:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP80:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP79:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP79; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP79.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP80; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP80.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP81; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP81.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE EL ESPACIO UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.



					 ;*******************************
					 ;*                             *
					 ;*         "CECYt 9"           *
					 ;*                             *
					 ;*******************************

					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,39H; CARGA LA CTE. C EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA C EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP84:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP83:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP82:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP82; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP82.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP83; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP83.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP84; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP84.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA C UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,79H; CARGA LA CTE. E EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA E EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP87:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP86:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP85:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP85; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP85.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP86; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP86.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP87; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP87.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA E UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,39H; CARGA LA CTE. C EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA C EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP90:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP89:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP88:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP88; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP88.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP89; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP89.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP90; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP90.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA C UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,6EH; CARGA LA CTE. Y EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA Y EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP93:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP92:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP91:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP91; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP91.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP92; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP92.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP93; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP93.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA I UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,78H; CARGA LA CTE. t EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA t EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP96:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP95:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP94:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP94; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP94.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP95; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP95.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP96; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP96.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA t UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,00H; CARGA UN 0 AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA UN ESPACIO EN BLANCO EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,O2H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP99:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP98:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP97:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP97; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP97.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP98; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP98.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP99; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP99.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE EL ESPACIO UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,67H; CARGA LA UN 9 EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA EL 9 EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP102:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP101:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP100:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP100; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP100.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP101; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP101.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP102; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP102.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE EL 9 UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,00H; CARGA UN 0 AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA UN ESPACIO EN BLANCO EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,O2H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP105:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP104:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP103:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP103; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP103.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP104; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP104.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP105; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP105.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE EL ESPACIO UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 ;*******************************
					 ;*                             *
					 ;*           "JuAn"            *
					 ;*                             *
					 ;*******************************

					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,1EH; CARGA LA CTE. J EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA J EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP108:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP107:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP106:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP106; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP106.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP107; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP107.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP108; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP108.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA J UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,1CH; CARGA LA CTE. u EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA u EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP111:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP110:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP109:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP109; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP109.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP110; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP110.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP111; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP111.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA u UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,77H; CARGA LA CTE. A EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA A EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP114:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP113:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP112:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP112; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP112.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP113; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP113.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP114; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP114.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA A UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,54H; CARGA LA CTE. n EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA n EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP117:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP116:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP115:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP115; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP115.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP116; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP116.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP117; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP117.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA n UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,00H; CARGA UN 0 AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA UN ESPACIO EN BLANCO EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,O2H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP120:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP119:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP118:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP118; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP118.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP119; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP119.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP120; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP120.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE EL ESPACIO UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 ;*******************************
					 ;*                             *
					 ;*            "dE"             *
					 ;*                             *
					 ;*******************************

					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,5EH; CARGA LA CTE. d EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA d EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP123:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP122:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP121:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP121; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP121.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP122; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP122.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP123; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP123.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA d UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,79H; CARGA LA CTE. E EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA E EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP126:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP125:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP124:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP124; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP124.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP125; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP125.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP126; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP126.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA n UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,00H; CARGA UN 0 AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA UN ESPACIO EN BLANCO EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,O2H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP129:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP128:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP127:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP127; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP127.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP128; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP128.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP129; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP129.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE EL ESPACIO UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 ;*******************************
					 ;*                             *
					 ;*           "dIoS"            *
					 ;*                             *
					 ;*******************************

					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,5EH; CARGA LA CTE. d EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA d EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP132:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP131:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP130:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP130; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP130.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP131; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP131.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP132; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP132.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA d UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,06H; CARGA LA CTE. I EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA I EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP135:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP134:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP133:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP133; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP133.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP134; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP134.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP135; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP135.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA I UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,5CH; CARGA LA CTE. o EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA o EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP138:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP137:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP136:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP136; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP136.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP137; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP137.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP138; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP138.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA o UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,6DH; CARGA LA CTE. S EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA S EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP141:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP140:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP139:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP139; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP139.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP140; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP140.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP141; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP141.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA 6 UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,00H; CARGA UN 0 AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA UN ESPACIO EN BLANCO EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,O2H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP144:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP143:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP142:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP142; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP142.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP143; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP143.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP144; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP144.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE EL ESPACIO UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 ;*******************************
					 ;*                             *
					 ;*           "bAtIZ"           *
					 ;*                             *
					 ;*******************************

					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,7CH; CARGA LA CTE. b EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA b EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP147:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP146:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP145:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP145; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP145.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP146; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP146.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP147; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP147.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA d UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,77H; CARGA LA CTE. A EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA A EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP150:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP149:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP148:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP148; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP148.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP149; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP149.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP150; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP150.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA A UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,78H; CARGA LA CTE. t EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA t EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP153:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP152:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP151:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP151; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP151.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP152; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP152.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP153; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP153.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA t UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


                LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,06H; CARGA LA CTE. I EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA I EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP156:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP155:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP154:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP154; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP154.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP155; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP155.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP156; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP156.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA I UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,5BH; CARGA LA CTE. Z EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA Z EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP159:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP158:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP157:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP157; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP157.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP158; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP158.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP159; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP159.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA Z UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,00H; CARGA UN 0 AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA UN ESPACIO EN BLANCO EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,O2H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP162:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP161:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP160:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP160; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP160.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP161; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP161.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP162; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP162.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE EL ESPACIO UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 ;*******************************
					 ;*                             *
					 ;*           "5Inn3"           *
					 ;*                             *
					 ;*******************************

					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,6DH; CARGA UN 5 EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA EL 5 EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP165:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP164:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP163:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP163; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP163.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP164; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP164.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP165; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP165.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE EL 5 UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,06H; CARGA LA CTE. I EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA I EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP168:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP167:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP166:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP166; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP166.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP167; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP167.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP168; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP168.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA A UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,54H; CARGA LA CTE. n EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA n EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP171:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP170:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP169:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP169; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP169.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP170; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP170.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP171; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP171.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA n UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,54H; CARGA LA CTE. n EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA n EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP174:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP173:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP172:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP172; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP172.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP173; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP173.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP174; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP174.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA I UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,4FH; CARGA UN 3 EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA EL 3 EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP177:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP176:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP175:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP175; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP175.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP176; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP176.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP177; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP177.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE EL 3 UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,00H; CARGA UN 0 AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA UN ESPACIO EN BLANCO EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,O2H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP180:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP179:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP178:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP178; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP178.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP179; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP179.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP180; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP180.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE EL ESPACIO UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 ;*******************************
					 ;*                             *
					 ;*         "EquIPo 3"          *
					 ;*                             *
					 ;*******************************

                LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,79H; CARGA LA CTE. E EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA E EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP183:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP182:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP181:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP181; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP181.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP182; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP182.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP183; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP183.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA E UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,39H; CARGA LA CTE. q EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA q EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP186:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP185:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP184:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP184; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP184.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP185; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP185.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP186; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP186.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA q UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,79H; CARGA LA CTE. u EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA u EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP189:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP188:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP187:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP187; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP187.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP188; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP188.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP189; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP189.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA u UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,39H; CARGA LA CTE. I EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA I EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP192:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP191:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP190:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP190; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP190.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP191; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP191.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP192; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP192.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA I UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,73H; CARGA LA CTE. P EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA P EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP195:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP194:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP193:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP193; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP193.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP194; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP194.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP195; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP195.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA P UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,78H; CARGA LA CTE. o EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA LA o EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP198:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP197:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP196:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP196; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP196.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP197; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP197.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP198; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP198.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA o UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,00H; CARGA UN 0 AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA UN ESPACIO EN BLANCO EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,O2H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP201:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP200:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP199:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP199; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP199.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP200; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP200.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP201; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP201.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE EL ESPACIO UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,4FH; CARGA LA UN 3 EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA EL 3 EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP204:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP203:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP202:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP202; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP202.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP203; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP203.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP204; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP1204.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE EL 3 UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,00H; CARGA UN 0 AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA UN ESPACIO EN BLANCO EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,O2H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP207:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP206:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP205:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP205; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP205.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP206; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP206.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP207; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP207.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE EL ESPACIO UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 LD A,0FFH; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
					 LD A,00H; CARGA UN 0 AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(00H),A; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
					 LD,FEH; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
					 OUT(02H),A; MUESTRA UN ESPACIO EN BLANCO EN EL DISPLAY 0.

					 LD B,O2H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP210:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP209:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP208:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP208; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP208.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP209; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP209.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP210; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP210.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE EL ESPACIO UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.


					 JP BARRE_DISPLAY; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA BARRE_DISPLAY.
					 .END
```


----------



## Daniel Meza (Oct 13, 2011)

Se me hace tan conocido esto!... haha es una práctica de la voca no? bueno, pues te aconsejo que le des una leida al manual del Z80 en la sección de indexado de memoria, tu código se reducirá bastante al implementar tu programa con subrutinas de retardo. Recuerdo haber hecho también esta práctica, buscaré el programa, creo aún tenerlo por algún lugar guardado.
Por lo mientras ve leyendo el manual que te menciono

Saludos


----------



## Urcads (Oct 13, 2011)

jaja andale esa mera!!... ps lo voy leyendo...


----------



## krit (Oct 15, 2011)

Uff, pues si que has hecho un programa largo.

Bueno trataremos de reducirlo un poco. 
Para empezar; esta parte de codigo la repites muchas veces

```
LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP3:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP2:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP1:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
					 JP NZ,LOOP1; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP1.
					 DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
					 JP NZ,LOOP2; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP2.
					 DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
					 JP NZ,LOOP3; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP3.
					 SRL A,1; RECORRE LA I UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.
```


Supongo que te sonara lo de las subrutinas. Pues esta es claramente una.
Para reducir el codigo solo tienes que borralas todas y en su lugar poner 

CALL RETARDO1

Al final del programa, antes de la linea END  y despues de JP BARRE_DISPLAY pones 

```
JP BARRE_DISPLAY; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA BARRE_DISPLAY.

************************Subrutina de retardo*********************
RETARDO			 LD B,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP3:			 LD C,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP2:			 LD D,02H; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP1:			 DEC D; DECREMENTA D.
			         JP NZ,LOOP1; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP1.
				DEC C; DECREMENTA C.
				JP NZ,LOOP2; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP2.
				DEC B; DECREMENTA B.
				JP NZ,LOOP3; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP3.
				SRL A,1; RECORRE LA I UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.
                                 RET
END
*************************************************************
```
De esta forma cada vez que el programa encuentre CALL RETARDO saltara a esta rutina y cuando encuentre RET regresar a la siguiente instruccion que haya de pues del CALL.
El programa se ejecutara igual solo que te has ahorrado un monton de lineas.

Prueba lo que te dicho. Tu problema sique igual pero al menos el programa es mas facil de seguir.
Despues buscaremos donde esta el fallo.
Un saludo


----------



## Urcads (Oct 16, 2011)

Jaja me he hasta reido de lo facil que pude haberlo hecho jaja sin embargo apenas empece con programacion en assembler y no sabia como utilizar esa instruccion gracias, y si sigue el problema pero claro q se ha reducido el codigo!!


----------



## krit (Oct 17, 2011)

Si has hecho lo que te dije tu programa quedarìa así


```
;
;
;
;PRACTICA 4: SISTEMA MINIMO PARTE 2.
;	     (MANEJO DE DISPLAYS 7 SEGMENTOS CON TECNICA TDM).
;
;GRUPO: 	EQUIPO:
;
;INTEGRANTES:
;
;
;
;
;
;COMENTARIO: ESTE PROGRAMA MANEJA 8 DISPLAYS DE  SEGMENTOS
;	  QUE MOSTRARAN UN MENSAJE COMPUESTO POR 9 PALABRAS.
;        SE INICIA CON TODOS LOS DISPLAYS APAGADOS Y DESPUES
;        DE UN SEGUNDO, SE MOSTRARA LA PRIMERA LETRA DE LA
;	  PRIMERA PALABRA, SE RECORRERA CADA SEGUNDO Y SE
;	  MOSTRARAN LAS DEMAS, ESTO SE HARA EN UN TIEMPO DE
;	  DOS MILISEGUNDOS A LO CUAL NO PODREMOS PERCIBIR
;	  ESTE CAMBIO TAN RAPIDO, ES DECIR, HAREMOS UN
;	  BARRIDO DE DISPLAY. ESTO SE REPETIRA HASTA HABER
;	  MOSTRADO EL MENSAJE COMPLETO.
;

		 .ORG 0000H	; DIRECCION DE INICIO DEL PROGRAMA.

		 LD A,00H	; CARGA UN 0 AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; REESTABLECE AL REGISTRO QUE CONTROLA LOS DISPLAYS.
BARRE_DISPLAY:	 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; REESTABLECE AL REGISTRO QUE CONTROLA LOS DIGITOS.

		 ;*******************************
		 ;*                             *
		 ;*         "InStItut"          *
		 ;*                             *
		 ;*******************************

		 LD A,06H	; CARGA LA CTE. I EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD A,0FEH	; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA I EN EL DISPLAY O.



		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,54H	; CARGA LA CTE. n EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA n EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1



		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,6DH	; CARGA LA CTE. S EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA S EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1	


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,78H	; CARGA LA CTE. t EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA t EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1	


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,06H	; CARGA LA CTE. I EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA I EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,78H	; CARGA LA CTE. t EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA t EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1	


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,1CH	; CARGA LA CTE. u EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA u EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1	


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,78H	; CARGA LA CTE. t EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA t EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1	


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,00H	; CARGA UN 0 AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA UN ESPACIO EN BLANCO EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1	


		 ;*******************************
		 ;*                             *
		 ;*         "PoLItECn"          *
		 ;*                             *
		 ;*******************************

		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,73H	; CARGA LA CTE. P EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH			; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA P EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1	


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,5CH	; CARGA LA CTE. o EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA o EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1	


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,38H	; CARGA LA CTE. L EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA L EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1	


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,06H	; CARGA LA CTE. I EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA I EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1	


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,78H	; CARGA LA CTE. t EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA t EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1	


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,79H	; CARGA LA CTE. E EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA E EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1	

		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,39H	; CARGA LA CTE. C EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA C EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1	


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,54H	; CARGA LA CTE. n EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA n EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1	


                LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,00H	; CARGA UN 0 AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA UN ESPACIO EN BLANCO EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1	



		 ;*******************************
		 ;*                             *
		 ;*         "nACIonAL"          *
		 ;*                             *
		 ;*******************************

		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,54H	; CARGA LA CTE. n EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA n EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,77H	; CARGA LA CTE. A EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA A EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,39H	; CARGA LA CTE. C EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA C EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1

		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,06H	; CARGA LA CTE. I EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA I EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1

		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,5CH	; CARGA LA CTE. o EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA o EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,54H	; CARGA LA CTE. n EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA n EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,77H	; CARGA LA CTE. A EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA A EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,38H	; CARGA LA CTE. L EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA L EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1


                LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,00H	; CARGA UN 0 AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA UN ESPACIO EN BLANCO EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1



		 ;*******************************
		 ;*                             *
		 ;*         "CECYt 9"           *
		 ;*                             *
		 ;*******************************

		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,39H	; CARGA LA CTE. C EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA C EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,79H	; CARGA LA CTE. E EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA E EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,39H	; CARGA LA CTE. C EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA C EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,6EH	; CARGA LA CTE. Y EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA Y EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,78H	; CARGA LA CTE. t EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA t EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,00H	; CARGA UN 0 AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA UN ESPACIO EN BLANCO EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,67H	; CARGA LA UN 9 EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA EL 9 EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,00H	; CARGA UN 0 AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA UN ESPACIO EN BLANCO EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1


		 ;*******************************
		 ;*                             *
		 ;*           "JuAn"            *
		 ;*                             *
		 ;*******************************

		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,1EH	; CARGA LA CTE. J EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA J EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,1CH	; CARGA LA CTE. u EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA u EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,77H	; CARGA LA CTE. A EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA A EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1

		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,54H	; CARGA LA CTE. n EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA n EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,00H	; CARGA UN 0 AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA UN ESPACIO EN BLANCO EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1


		 ;*******************************
		 ;*                             *
		 ;*            "dE"             *
		 ;*                             *
		 ;*******************************

		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,5EH	; CARGA LA CTE. d EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA d EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,79H	; CARGA LA CTE. E EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA E EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,00H	; CARGA UN 0 AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA UN ESPACIO EN BLANCO EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1


		 ;*******************************
		 ;*                             *
		 ;*           "dIoS"            *
		 ;*                             *
		 ;*******************************

		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,5EH	; CARGA LA CTE. d EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA d EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,06H	; CARGA LA CTE. I EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA I EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1

		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,5CH	; CARGA LA CTE. o EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA o EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,6DH	; CARGA LA CTE. S EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA S EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,00H	; CARGA UN 0 AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA UN ESPACIO EN BLANCO EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1


		 ;*******************************
		 ;*                             *
		 ;*           "bAtIZ"           *
		 ;*                             *
		 ;*******************************

		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,7CH	; CARGA LA CTE. b EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA b EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,77H	; CARGA LA CTE. A EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH			; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA A EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,78H	; CARGA LA CTE. t EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA t EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1


               LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,06H	; CARGA LA CTE. I EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA I EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,5BH	; CARGA LA CTE. Z EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA Z EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,00H	; CARGA UN 0 AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA UN ESPACIO EN BLANCO EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1


		 ;*******************************
		 ;*                             *
		 ;*           "5Inn3"           *
		 ;*                             *
		 ;*******************************

		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,6DH	; CARGA UN 5 EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA EL 5 EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,06H	; CARGA LA CTE. I EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA I EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,54H	; CARGA LA CTE. n EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA n EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,54H	; CARGA LA CTE. n EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA n EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,4FH	; CARGA UN 3 EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA EL 3 EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,00H	; CARGA UN 0 AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA UN ESPACIO EN BLANCO EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1


		 ;*******************************
		 ;*                             *
		 ;*         "EquIPo 3"          *
		 ;*                             *
		 ;*******************************

               LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,79H	; CARGA LA CTE. E EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA E EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,39H	; CARGA LA CTE. q EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA q EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,79H	; CARGA LA CTE. u EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA u EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,39H	; CARGA LA CTE. I EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA I EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,73H	; CARGA LA CTE. P EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA P EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,78H	; CARGA LA CTE. o EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA LA o EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,00H	; CARGA UN 0 AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA UN ESPACIO EN BLANCO EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,4FH	; CARGA LA UN 3 EN 7 SEGMENTOS AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA EL 3 EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,00H	; CARGA UN 0 AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA UN ESPACIO EN BLANCO EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1


		 LD A,0FFH	; CARGA UN FF AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; LIMPIA EL CONTENIDO DE LOS DISPLAYS.
		 LD A,00H	; CARGA UN 0 AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(00H),A	; ENVIA EL CONTENIDO DEL ACUMULADOR AL PUERTO DE SEGMENTOS.
		 LD,FEH		; CARGA UN FEH AL ACUMULADOR.
		 OUT(02H),A	; MUESTRA UN ESPACIO EN BLANCO EN EL DISPLAY 0.
		 CALL RETARDO1

		 JP BARRE_DISPLAY	; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA BARRE_DISPLAY.

;****************************Rutina Retardo*******************************************
RETARDO	1:	 LD B,02H	; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO B DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP3:		 LD C,02H	; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO C DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP2:		 LD D,02H	; CARGA UN 2 AL REGISTRO D DE USO GENERAL.
LOOP1:	 	 DEC D		; DECREMENTA D.
		 JP NZ,LOOP1	; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP1.
		 DEC C		; DECREMENTA C.
		 JP NZ,LOOP2	; SALTA A LA ETIQUETA LOOP2.
		 DEC B		; DECREMENTA B.
		 JP NZ,LOOP3	; SALTA A AL ETIQUETA LOOP3.
		 SRL A:		; DESPLAZA EL ACUMULADOR UN LUGAR A LA IZQUIERDA.
		 RET
;**************************************************************************************
.END
```

Si te fijas el codigo que entre CALL y CALL es practicamente identico;solo cambia el valor correspondiente a la letra que quieres sacar por el display. Esto tambien se tendra que poner como una subrutina.
Pero hay una otra cosa que debes cambiar y es que siempre envias lo que tu llamas cte. al mismo display por lo que nunca veras desplazarse las letras. Todas apareceran en el display 0


----------

